# Genuine site for Rudraksha



## @vi (May 21, 2011)

Guys need to buy Rudraksha for someone. Searched here in local shops, couldn't find any. So decided to get online. 

As lot of fake shops / rudrakshas are around, suggest me a good, genuine and reliable site. My last option would be ebay.

Thank you


----------



## cute.bandar (May 21, 2011)

Please don't .


----------



## @vi (May 21, 2011)

LOL.

anyone here know any site ?

LOL.

anyone here know any site ?


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

Do you have any temples nearby? Look near those, in kolkata we have doshkarma vanders that keep these.


----------



## @vi (May 22, 2011)

Searched locally already, but could't find any.


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

Wait for a week, my exam gets over at 30th may, I'll get some for you and send them to you then.


----------



## Sarath (May 22, 2011)

I have seen some in Gold jewellery shops. (only time I saw)

Also i think at midnight they spam many channels trying to sell you Rudraksha and some gem stones. Check.


----------



## @vi (May 22, 2011)

@tkin - thanks a lot bro. Thing is I am in search of Rudrakshas of faces 8 and 9, which are quite rare. If they are available then it'd be great !!

@Sarath - Hmm will turn my TV on now, lets see  Searched in local jewelry shops also.


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

@vi said:


> @tkin - thanks a lot bro. Thing is I am in search of Rudrakshas of faces 8 and 9, which are quite rare. If they are available then it'd be great !!
> 
> @Sarath - Hmm will turn my TV on now, lets see  Searched in local jewelry shops also.


Rarest are with 1 face, those are damn pricy. Anyway give me a pm after 30th may.


----------

